# my fish's other eye seems swell



## 18thbroomstick (Sep 3, 2005)

please help me the other eye of my fish is too big the other one is fine but the other one is buldge what should i do

please help


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

show use a pic that would help alot.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

poke both the eyes out then they will be the same lol :rasp: .Only joking one of my p,s eyes is bigger than the other its probably just nature everyone is different nothing to worry about get pics up if u r still concerned


----------



## 18thbroomstick (Sep 3, 2005)

ronzz said:


> poke both the eyes out then they will be the same lol :rasp: .Only joking one of my p,s eyes is bigger than the other its probably just nature everyone is different nothing to worry about get pics up if u r still concerned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'll get a pic tomorrow but what do you think i should do should i put salt or any medications i am kinda worried


----------



## 18thbroomstick (Sep 3, 2005)

[/quote]
i'll get a pic tomorrow but what do you think i should do should i put salt or any medications i am kinda worried
[snapback]1178410[/snapback]​[/quote]

please help what should i do i cant capture a nice head picture help here


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

to P-fury

IMO im sure its nothing much as ronzz said


----------



## 18thbroomstick (Sep 3, 2005)

a ok thanks


----------



## 18thbroomstick (Sep 3, 2005)

here is the picture


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

he looks good







his eye may have been nipped or it may have been born like this, add a bit of salt if you r worried but i,m sure he is fine.Lots of piranhas have a damaged eye it annoys you at first but after time it helps you identify him in the pack my best p has a messed up eye he is the most aggressive.I would not worry he will have lots of attention cause he,ll stand out 1 eyed p,s rock







i,m 99% sure its not pop eye anyone else agree ?????


----------

